# Jesse James!



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Jesse James looks like a cool cat!!! I love the paw in the first picture "talk to the paw" take my picture if you must.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

haha thank you! yeah he can be a snob sometimes  but most of the time he is such a sweetie<3


----------

